

Lonely Wrestlers Create Their Own Social Network - vladimir
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/19/lonely-wrestlers-create-their-own-social-network/

======
SingAlong
TC could do a coverage of some unique or good startups instead of covering
yet-another-social-network. I bet there's already a facebook or opensocial app
for wrestlers already which does a lot more than this whole site.

